# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Бритни Булгакова вещает!

## Бритни Булгакова

Это не тво-во и не на тему су в принципе. Мелкие части меня. Пусть будут тут. Наверняка будут систематически обновляться :wink: 

*Эстетика стресса* 


Когда нас застают врасплох какие-то негативные события, мы, погружаясь в собственную боль и вопросы о том "как так?", "зачем?", "почему именно со мной?", "за что так?", "сколько можно?" и пр бесчисленные вопросы, нам трудно вынурнуть из этого, хотя...хотя самые мрачные, негативные подобные состояния тоже имеют свою красоту...
...когда еще, как не в момент утухания твоей любви, ты можешь почувствовать, как медленно дохнут бабочки в твоем животе, как шелест их крыльев постепенно утихает, паническая тишина...и эти бабочки уже не такие шелковистые...тем более лежащие на дне твоего живота...
...или в момент, когда тебе кажется, что ты просто "умираешь" от какой-то по-настоящему тяжело сложившейся ситуации, ты точно, хотя на самом деле не знаешь даже этого, НО точно уверен, что кровь в твоих венах стала гуще. Или же течет с такой скоростью, что кажется хочет порвать сосуды. Ты видишь цвет крови, почище чем мед.эксперт под микроском. А в горле витает привкус твоей родной аллой...
...или же в момент, когда каждый указал, что в тебе, как всегда не так, ты чувствуешь как в одном плевке можно захлебнуться. Не найти берегов своей воли жизни. А массовые спасательные круги, кинутые от друзей, проезжающих мимо по своему пути. Эти круги кажутся игрушечными, да дотянуться до них лень...





*Гипотетический негатив, во имя позитива*



Ты спросишь меня о том, почему всё будет хорошо?

Да потому что, воткнутый в спину кинжал, а затем прокрученный несколько раз со временем, пускай даже через такой временной отрезок, как вечность, будет вынут...

...кастрированные ангельские крылья снова вырастут...

...обгаженный куст малины только лучше будет цвести на чьем-то удобрении натур.производства...

...плевок чужих слюнных желез лишь растворится в глубинах твоей души...

...из множества брошенных в тебя камней, ты возведешь надежный пент-хаус для себя...

...осколки, оставшиеся от разбитых людей переплавят, пускай даже через все тот же промежуток времени, как вечность...

...пролитые слезы тобою лишь обновят тебя в стиле спа-салонов...

...твое нашептывание просьб и молитв сложится в один мелодичный трэк Бога. Господь запомнит его и будет напевать по утрам, а потом и вовсе захочет узнать о его создателе...

...твое несчастье никогда не станет фундаментом чего-либо. Если только чьей-то могильной плиты типа Люкс...

...опустошение внутри тебя будет временным карантином...

...

Все будет хорошо!



*Мелкорубленные куски мертвой романтики, заправленные иронией) 
Выписки моих разных листочков и пр.*


"Никого не люблю..а уже хочется чтобы моя любовь захлебнулась в слезах от счастья..."

"Красиво, когда в ее глазах кто-то в очередной раз прописывается"

"Когда видишь что-то особо милое, хочется плакать и без конца вспоминать свой первый секс"

"у меня умер хомячок, а он предлагает мне сделать романтический выезд..не это ли мертвая романтика..?.."

"Говорить о верности, в возрасте до 25 лет, все равно что референдумы по ядерной физике в яслях..Хм..."

"Когда родители на вопрос:"Кого из своих детей вы любите больше?" отвечают:"Что вы?? Мы любим всех одинаково!!", это вызывает на моем лице жеманную улыбку"

"И вдруг начинается красочное явление перевоплощения половозрелых самцов в рыцарей круглого стола...псевдоэволлюция, но мило!"

"Искупаться в белоснежной сорочке в огромной луже около многолюдной остановки в пасмурную погоду...Ах, мечты-мечты!"

"Пафос делает из скромности, локаничности и сдержанности новый парадокс"

"И дарить в знак признательности половые органы растений - цветы. о да!"

"Реклама прокладок размазывает по стене мое чувство прекрасного"

"Молиться Богу, чтобы переспать с кем-то, ха!! Скоро и это станет банальностью"

"Жалко порой, что не удалось толком походить в детский садик. А всего-то рассказала всем откуда РЕАЛЬНО берутся дети"

"Всем не нравятся разговоры о вивисекции. Хотя этим все люди каждый день и занимаются. Только по отношению к человеческим душам"

"...перефразируя известного классика, ах, трахнуть мозг мне не сложно, он сам потрахаться бы рад!" 




*Да, я страдаю графоманией! 
(Мои страдания графоманией в блокнотах, на стенах и пр)*




«Привет-привет, мазафака! Вот такой псевдопозитивный настрой!»

«Очередное калоизвержение в душу, на этот раз всем семейством»

«Мда, когда речь заходит о дерьме, то совсем неуместно говорить о еде»

«Сейчас был произведен очередной процесс испражнения мне в душу»

«..мозг мой подвергается…хм…во общем, подвергается»

«Охота просто отлежаться, оттишиниться»

«Такая классная, сижу с двумя псевдокосичками, в кепочке Адидас»

«А то @уёвою (да-да, здесь есть завуалированная нецензурная лексика)»

«Смотрю клип Психеи «Sid Spears», точнее созерцаю»

«Это так, слова приступа очередного…Такого хавательного»

«Папа прокомментировал, как всегда негативно. Так всегда! Ведь я – молодец!»

«Еще я получил обратно свои деньги (заметьте, как у человека крышу сносит: пишу о себе в мужском роде!)»

«То есть в стиле модерн, но старинный (не помню, правда, с двумя или с одной –н- пишется)»

«Карандаш, которым я сейчас пишу вот-вот закончится…ну вот-вот...вот-вот и закончится…сука, он не кончается…»

«Папа купил мне «Приключения Лунтика». Очень даже прикольно! Милый Лунтик! Да и вообще мультик классный!!.но сука сижу, смотрю и плачу…!!»

«Кстати, пишу от 11 января (не от 6августа, факт)»

«Это первый такой праздник, когда я не обжираюсь, это хороший знак»

«Вроде бы на игре написано, что она подходит для детей от 5 лет…Что ж мне-то так сложно??!!!»

«О да! Налицо прекрасная, чистая любовь с большой буквы Х!!»

«Фу! Моя кукла – шлюха!»

«21:21, надо загадывать желание. Бред! Ведь от того, что я все свои ДР буду загадывать желания в стиле «переспать с Джонни Дэппом», этого все равно не будет»

----------


## Beata

> «21:21, надо загадывать желание. Бред! Ведь от того, что я все свои ДР буду загадывать желания в стиле «переспать с Джонни Дэппом», этого все равно не будет»


 Молодец! Продолжай! А писать от мужского лица я сама люблю, так прикольней!

----------


## bugfly

*Бритни Булгакова*  Ха! Ну Ты и Зажигаешь!!!  :Big Grin:  
Вообщем позитиф, как и метеоризм, творят чудеса... :lol: 

>>"И дарить в знак признательности половые органы растений - цветы. о да!" 

Дааа, я даже и не подозревал, вообще не предполагал, что это так можно представить!? Класс!!!  :Big Grin:  

>>"Молиться Богу, чтобы переспать с кем-то, ха!! Скоро и это станет банальностью"

- Батюшка, Благославите!
- Господи благослови раба твоего грешного и помоги переспать ему с ...  :Big Grin:  нормалёк!

----------


## Габо

*Бритни Булгакова*, я так понял здесь юмор? Тогда добавлю боян:

Чего нельзя делать в армии США

Как-то раз в армии США на Балканах был рядовой Шварц. 
Он был или очень умным, или ему было очень скучно; скорее всего и то, и другое, т.к. ему запретили делать 213 вещей.
Впоследствии он сделал из них список и выложил его в инет.

1. Не разрешается смотреть мульт Southpark на посту.
2. По уставу ко мне надо обращатся "Рядовой Шварц", а не "Принцесса Анастасия"
3. Не разрешается угрожать кому-либо. черной магией.
4. Не разрешается просить прядь волос кого-либо, заявляющего что черной магии не бывает.
5. Не разрешается увеличивать грудь при помощи силиконовых имплантов.
6. Не разрешается разыгрывать на офицерах сцены из "Криминального чтива" при помощи самодельного самострела.
7. Не разрешается добавлять "... как говорится в пророчестве." в конец ответов на вопросы офицера. 
8. Не разрешается добавлять фотографии нелюбимых мной офицеров на плакаты разыскиваемых за военные преступления.
9. Не разрешается называть любой продукт "Это прокатит".
10. Не разрешается покупать чью-либо. душу в рабочее время.
11. Не разрешается вступать в компартию.
12. Не разрешается присоединяться к какому-либо вооруженному формированию.
13. Не разрешается создавать какие-либо вооруженные формирования.
14. Не разрешается выходить из комнаты на время пребывания президента США в Сараево.
15. Не разрешается тренировать прирученных дворняжек на "Апорт гильзу!"
16. Стрижка обязательна, даже если она нарушает мои "Подобные Самсоновским сверхспособности" .
17. Бог не может отменить какой-либо, отданный мне приказ.
18. Больше не разрешается исполнять мой широко известный "Танец Барби" во время исполнения служебных обязанностей.
19. Не разрешается называть какого-либо офицера аморальным, подлым, лживым слизняком, даже если это правда.
20. Не разрешается смеяться над французской армией.
21. Обязан старатся больше не раздражать SAS (английский спецназ).
22. Не разрешается называть членов SAS идиотами.
23. Не разрешается спрашивать у кого-либо, выше меня по званию, что за дурь они курили.
24. Не разрешается говорить офицерам что я умнее их, особенно если это правда.
25. Никогда не путать голландских и французских солдат.
26. Не разрешается говорить немецким солдатам "Мы надрали вам зад во Второй Мировой!"
27. Не разрешается рассказывать шутки о Принцессе Диане в лицо английским парашютистам.
28. Не разрешается вынимать батарейки из будильников других солдат (даже если они позволяют им орать раз сорок).
29. Ирландские военные полицейские не хотят "Теперь банановый".
30. Нельзя будить прапорщика при помощи множественных ударов по голове мусорным пакетом.
31. Сделанные из носков куклы не могут брать на себя вину за мои действия.
32. Сделанные из носков куклы не могут стоять на посту вместо меня.
33. Не разрешается жевать жевачку в строю, если я не принес достаточно для всего подразделения.
34. (след. день) Не разрешается жевать жевачку в строю, даже если я принес достаточно для всего подразделения.
35. Не разрешается петь High Speed Dirt группы Megadeth во время парашютных операций. (Там внизу земля видна/скоро я ударюсь/черная смерть, голубые небеса, я отправляюсь к создателю)
36. Я не могу галлюцинировать о войнах на которых я не был (Испано-американская война еще не закончилась, и т.п.).
37. Нашего военврача надо называть "Сержант Ларваса", а не "Доктор Айболит"
38. Нашего снабженца надо называть "Сержант Уоткинс", а не "Богатый Папочка"
39. Не разрешается просить отгул "в связи с тем что, согласно моим верованиям, в этот день наступит конец света" более одного раза.
40. У меня нет сверхспособностей.
41. "Стучат колеса тук-тук-тук" *не* является "одним из приемов психологической войны".
42. Не разрешается создавать призывные плакаты, взывающие к животным инстинктам рекрутов.
43. Камуфляжная раскраска кожи не может заменить униформу.
44. Я не являюсь "атеистским священником".
45. Мне не разрешается "Пойти в город и немножко потрясти телом за кучу денег, что запихают мне в трусы."
46. Я не могу увольнять офицеров.
47. Я не являюсь гражданином Техаса, а также любого из этих, сорока девяти, остальных штатов США.
48. Не разрешается использовать публичную мастурбацию для того чтобы указать остальным на ошибочное решение командования.
49. Не разрешается менять военное снаряжение на "волшебные бобы".
50. Не разрешается продавать волшебные бобы во время исполнения служебных обязанностей.
51. Не разрешается цитировать "Науку для детей" во время обсуждения военных операций.
52. Не разрешается орать "Получите, черножопые" в ружейном тире.
53. Не разрешается цитировать "Цельнометаллическую оболочку" в ружейном тире.
54. Фраза "Напалм хорошо липнет к детям" *не* поднимает боевой дух.
55. Приказ "Сделай кожу сапогов похожей на кожуру молодой сливы" *не* должен выполнятся с помощью фруктов.
56. Приказ "Сделай эти сапоги черными и блестящими" *не* должен выполнятся с помощью изоленты.
57. Не разрешается отвечать "Зачем?" на правильно отданный приказ.
58. Следующие фразы запрещены к произнесению во время марша: Подростковая сексуальность, некрофилия, я ненавижу всех в этом полку и желаю им смерти, вагинальная смазка, черный урод, все морпехи скрытые гомики, тантрическая йога, готтердаммерунг, корейская шлюха, эскимоска Нелли, мы все теперь в говнодавах, распутный шеночек, а также любые упоминания кальмаров.
59. Не разрешается создавать плакаты, наглядно изображающие недостатки моих командиров.
60. "Гигантские Муравьи из Космоса" не являются наивысшей командной структурой.
61. Если у солдата погоны старлея, а у меня - сержанта, это значит что он выше званием. Это *не* значит "Меня повысили в звании четыре раза, а тебя - один".
62. Аксиома "Лучше просить прощения, чем разрешения" к рядовому Шварцу больше неприменима.
63. Приказы командования *не* нуждаются в одобрении на 2/3, путем тайного голосования.
64. Надувные секс-игрушки *не* дают мне права на "отпуск по семейным обстоятельствам" или "надбавку за разлучение".
65. Под моей кроватью не живет никаких злобных клоунов.
66. В Боснии нет движения "Против Мим".
67. Я не являюсь Символом Психологических Методов Войны.
68. Не разрешается обертывать мою каску фольгой чтобы "заблокировать контролирующие мой мозг космические лазеры".
69. Не разрешается изображать из себя фашистского штурмовика во время выполнения служебных обязанностей.
70. У меня нет прав выписывать рецепты на какие-либо лекарства.
71. Не разрешается демонстрировать мои психические отклонения моему командному составу.
72. Не разрешается носить садомазо-маску во время исполнения служебных обязанностей.
73. Выполнение любых армейских обязанностей исключает ношение "костюма нудиста".
74. Краска вайда не может использоватся вместо камуфляжной пасты.
75. Не разрешается проводить психологические эксперименты на моем командном составе.
76. "Избушка, избушка, встань к лесу передом, а ко мне задом..." *не* является маршевой командой.
77. КПП военной полиции не охраняется имперскими штурмовиками, так что я не должен говорить им "Вам не нужно проверять мои документы, вы ищете совсем других андроидов".
78. Не разрешается записывать номера моего командного состава в список автоматически игнорируемых телефоном.
79. Я не являюсь королем или королевой сыра.
80. Не разрешается исполнять любые военные обязанности одетым в платье.
81. Не разрешается приходить на официальный бал батальона с трансвеститом.
83. Запрещено формировать банды, насильно забривающие рекрутов в армию.
83. Не разрешается начинать любой отчет словами "Со мной тут недавно такое случилось, что я просто не могу вам об этом не написать..."
84. Не разрешается использовать военную технику чтобы "Плющить" что-либо.
85. Не разрешается создавать какие-либо продукты, использующие изображения мертвых солдат "с целью психологического воздействия на противника".
86. Не разрешается вызывать кого-либо из моего командования на "честный поединок в чистом поле".
87. Если мысль о чем-либо заставила меня хихикать дольше 15 сек., я должен считать что мне запрещено это делать.
88. Не разрешается называть сержанта "Мама".
89. Не разрешается называть капитана "Папа".
90. Надувных овец *не* нужно показывать во время осмотра казармы.
91. У меня нет полномочий начинать Джихад.
92. Когда офицер просит меня "сказать несколько слов" на военной церемонии, он *не* имеет ввиду "шурум бурум там там тададам".
93. Нервно-паралитические газы - это не повод для смеха.
94. Распятия не отпугивают офицеров, и мне запрещено это проверять.
95. Мне не нужно более подходящее тело-носитель.
96. Просмотр фильма Фермеры-Зомби не является одобренным методом военной тренировки.
97. В моем холодильнике нет гремлинов.
98. Правильная процедура на случай химической атаки не состоит из "Сказать комсоставу что я на самом деле о них думаю, а потом понатыкать дырок в их противогазах".
99. Не разрешается отмечать минные поля смайликами .
100. Противопехотные мины не набиты вкусными конфетами, и поэтому мне запрещено рассказывать это новобранцам.
101. Не разрешается приделывать штыки к станковым пулеметам.
102. Не разрешается хоронить грызунов с полными военными почестями, даже если они являются "жертвами военных действий".
103. Наш комбат недостаточно стар чтобы быть участником гражданской войны США, и я не должен больше на это намекать.
104. Водка и зеленая краска в бутыли от Листерина (жидкость для полоскания зубов) - неудачная идея.
105. Не разрешается стрелять сигареты у детей младше 12 лет.
106. Не разрешается менять мой автомат на что-либо из следующего списка: Сигареты, алкогольные напитки, сексуальные услуги, Калашниковы, бронетехнику советского пр-ва, маленьких детей, пиратские CD.
107. Не разрешается насмехатся над решениями командования в присутствии прессы.
108. Не разрешается насмехатся над корреспондентами, даже если они очень толстые, невероятно тупые, и работают на желтую прессу.
109. У меня нет полномочий менять национальную политику где-либо в Восточной Европе.
110. Никогда, ни за что, не пытайся поправить офицера спецназа в чем-либо.
111. У меня нет прав водить какую-либо бронетехнику пр-ва. США, Германии, Польши, или России.
112. Встретив пехотного офицера, правильное приветствие не состоит из фразы "Парютисты во всем первы - кхм... извините, сэр."
113. Совершенно не нужно вести себя как люди из мьюзикла, услышав песню из него.
114. Нельзя продавать своего офицера Русским.
115. Не разрешается обсуждать размер полового члена старшего по званию.
116. Распинать мышей на крестах - плохая идея.
117. Не разрешается использовать государственное оборудование для переписывания порнографии.
118. Ямы для сожжения секретных материалов не являются кострами дикарей - не нужно танцевать вокруг них голым.
119. Не разрешается арестовывать детей за грубость.
120. Собрание офицеров не лучшее место для того чтобы рассказывать мои новые расистские приколы.
121. Не разрешается использовать государственное оборудование для ламинирования порножурналов.
122. Не разрешается хранить в казарме радиоактивные материалы.
123. Не разрешается учить других солдат говорить оскорбительные и пошлые вещи на албанском, убеждая их что это полезные фразы. [учи албанский, сцука]
124. "Лимит выпитого - две рюмки" не значит что первый и последний раз за вечер надо пить из рюмки.
125. "Лимит выпитого - две рюмки" не значит что весь вечер можно только из двух рюмок.
126. "Лимит выпитого - две рюмки" не значит что рюмки могут быть любого размера.
127. "Распитие спиртного запрещается" не подразумевает что внутривенное вливание виски разрешено.
128. "Спадоинкль" - придуманное слово.
129. "Танцующая Скрепка" фирмы Микрософт не обладает полномочиями отменять отданные мне приказы.
130. "Я пьян" является плохим ответом на любой вопрос капитана.
131. Не разрешается танцевать в танковой башне. Особенно в сочетании с правилом 113.
132. Не разрешается обсуждать мои идеи через сеть громкой связи.
133. Не разрешается передавать по сети громкой связи то что можно передать по радио.
134. Не разрешается передавать звук от порнофильмов по сети громкой связи.
135. Приказ намазать сапог ваксой подразумевает намазывание всего сапога.
136. Орать "Давайте перетрахаем деревню! Давайте перетрахаем всю ср***ю деревню!" во время боевого задания воспрещается.
137. Не разрешается появлятся на КПП в предметах русской униформы пьяным в ноль.
138. Даже если комбат это делал.
139. Не разрешается обучать переводчиков как заставить пакеты с саморазогревающими рационами взрыватся.
140. У меня нет полномочий продавать права на разработку полезных ископаемых.
141. Не разрешается использовать настоящую шпагу с целью опровергнуть высказывание "Перо сильнее шпаги".
142. Запрещается выполнять упражнения из комиксов в качестве физкультуры.
143. Мне нет необходимости держать у своего окна карточку с намеченными дистанциями и направлениями стрельбы.
144. "Шлем, рюкзак, и тонкий-тонкий слой ваксы" не могут заменить униформу.
145. Не разрешается выпивать два литра голубого пищевого красителя перед тестом моей мочи на наркотики.
146. Также не разрешается выпивать два литра красного пищевого красителя перед тем же тестом и в ужасе орать.
147. Не разрешается угрожать совершить самоубийство при помощи шипучих леденцов и Кока-колы.
149. Насыпать в бутылку от опасного лекарства красных конфет и съесть их все во время общего построения - не смешно.
149. Не разрешается создавать новые формы военных документов и настаивать на их заполнении.
150. Во время установленных занятий спортом, порванная одежда не приносит автоматическую победу.
151. Правилый способ отчета о прибытии моему капитану это "Рядовой Шварц прибыл по команде, сэр", а не "Вы ничего не докажете!"
152. Следующие вещи не существуют в природе: ключи от Зоны Выброса, моток координатной сетки, зимний воздух для шин, парашютные лампочки, а также батарейки к химическим светильникам.
153. Мне не разрешается назначать новобранцев "охранять маршрут самолетов".
154. Не разрешается намазывать бутылочки для мочи красным перцем.
155. Не разрешается учить Албанских детей издеватся над другими солдатами.
156. Больше не разрешается танцевать стриптиз в униформе.
157. Даже если я снимаю ее в процессе танца.
158. Время революции еще не пришло.
159. Будчи задержанным военной полицией, я не имею "права на полный обыск с раздеванием".
160. Также, проводить его на старших офицерах - плохая идея.
161. В моей униформе нет съедобных деталей.
162. Прошлые жизни совершенно не влияют на субординацию.
163. Take that hat off.
163. Убери ЭТО с головы.
164. Такого существа как "вер-девственница" не существует в природе.
165. У меня не бывает месячных.
166. Штаны обязательны к ношению.
167. Размещать в казарме коммерческое предприятие не разрешается.
168. Особенно если это студия порнофильмов.
169. Даже несмотря на "исключительную патриотичность" продукции.
170. Не разрешается "переходить на сторону вероятного противника" во время учений.
171. Во время учений постарайтесь не сбивать вертолет Генерала.
172. "Полный рожок и немного одиночества для размышлений" - неправильный способ помогать склонному к самоубийству товарищу.
173. У меня нет полномочий создавать новые уровни допуска.
174. Механические плюшевые мишки не допускаются в засекреченные зоны. (Это не гон, а реальная инструкция Мин.Обороны).
175. Мы не будем "Бросатся в атаку обнажив тела, как это делали кельты"
176. Устройства, ползающие по столу уже на средней громкости, запрещены к использованию в армейских зданиях.
177. Мне воспрещается называть строй "эта квадратненькая угловатая штучка".
178. Я не "лесбиянка, запертая в теле мужчины".
179. Мне запрещается указывать свою расу как "Иной" в любых армейских документах.
180. Так же запрещается указывать ее как "Секретариат, в третьей".
181. "Тренер покемонов" не является утвержденной военной сспецилизацией.
182. Полевого руководства "Дисциплинарные взыскания при помощи бейсбольной биты" не существует.
183. Мой комсостав не желает тратить свое время и нервы на выслушивание истории о мне и шести картонках фруктовых пирожных.
184. Я не должен пытатся выполнить что-либо что я "видел в мультике" на армейской технике.
185. Мое имя не убийственное слово.
186. Я не являюсь Императором чего-либо.
187. Мне не разрешается издеватся над офицерами в никотиновой ломке, постоянно показывая им сигареты.
188. Мне не разрешается вызывать офицеров на "дуэль на пистолетах, под старым дубом, на рассвете".
189. Запрещается проверять, слабо ли Рейнджерам есть жуков. Им никогда не слабо.
190. Запрещается готовить еду на костре во время несения патрульно-постовой службы.
191. Наши джипы не могут собиратся в огромного боевого робота.
192. "Это только вы так думаете" - неправильный ответ на ориентировку.
193. Масоны и Серые Инопланетяне не входят в мой комсостав.
194. Запрещается снимать компрометирующие фотографии кого-либо из моего комсостава.
195. Запрещается создавать компрометирующие фотографии кого-либо из моего комсостава в Фотошопе.
196. Запрещается наносить татуировки.
197. Запрещается еще хоть раз петь "Жил был Генрих Четвертый..." до 68 куплета.
198. Не разрешается возглавлять "Бунт" во время учений.
199. Запрещается признаватся в преступлениях, имевших место до даты моего рождения.
200. Мой комсостав не интересует, откуда в моей машине килт, надувная овца, и коробка резинок.
201. Запрещается героически толкать офицеров на осколочные гранаты, чтобы сохранить жизнь всему отделению.
202. Несмотря на удивительную похожесть в именах, "Танец Спасателей" и "Тренинг Спасательный" не сочетаются.
203. Когда прапорщик-рекрутер спрашивает меня что я намерен делать во время своего нового контракта в армии, отвечать "Завоевать Землю при помощи армии летучих обезъян" - плохая идея.
204. НИКОГДА не прибивай плюшевого зайчика к кресту и не выставляй его перед штабом батальона в качестве "Пасхальной Дерьморации"
205. Не разрешается писать ложные сведения в листке неисправностей джипа. ("сломана катапульта", "третья турбина часто выбрасывает пламя", "гиперпространственный двигатель издает странный визг при включении")
206. Быть подстреленным противником непозволительно.
207. Саморазогревающиеся ужины *не* должны использоватся для интимной смазки. (Скиппи хотел заметить, что он не пытался их использовать в таком качестве; он услышал это за ужином 22 сентября 2001 и решил что это настолько грязно что обзательно должно быть упомянуто)
208. Не разрешается подыгрывать безумным фантазиям гражданских которые "слышат приказы" от НАСА, ФБР, ЦРУ и КГБ из-за микрочипа, установленного в их мозгу инопланетянами.
209. Бумажный пакет из самолета должен использоватся *только* для морской болезни. (Также без участия Скиппи.. услышано за тем же ужином).
210. Запрещается изготовлять и брать с собой футболки с картинкой свиньи и надписью на арабском "Ешь свинину или умри!" во время службы в мусульманских странах.
211. Не разрешается просить полковника Стила поставить автограф на моей копии "Black Hawk Down".
212. Не разрешается направляться на девять заданий в течении 6 лет которые требуют отсутствующего у меня уровня допуска, хотя Мин. Обороны утверждает что он у меня есть и спорить с ними бессмысленно.
213. Не разрешается убеждать прапорщиков что их прыщики - результат редкого паразитического заболевания.

----------


## bugfly

*Габо*>>10. Не разрешается покупать чью-либо. душу в рабочее время.
А внеравбочее наверное можно...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alone

Прикольно *Бритни Булгакова* пиши почаще  :Smile:

----------


## Аска

*Габо*, ты неправильно понял, здесь не юмор. Вернее не только он. Здесь творчество участника форума.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Всем спасибо))) буду рада делиться с вами=)))  :Big Grin:  

P.S. юмор приветствуется :wink: )

----------

